# Please send help!



## Viviana (Mar 9, 2020)

_I bought my first hamster a couple weeks ago and everything was fine. But now whenever he sees me he runs towards the bars of his cage and starts biting very aggressively? Or enthusiastically? Im not very sure, plus he tries to bite if i try to touch him or even put ny hand inside his cage.
What can i do so he can be comfortable with me? 
I noticed he reacts to his name so thats a plus, but other than that no progress. _


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Can you take him outside of the cage to interact? Some hamsters will get possessive of their cages (particularly if the cage is small, please be aware that the current generally agreed *minimum* size is 80x50cm for all hamsters).

If you can get him scooped up safely in a big mug you can put your hand over, or an actual small animal carrier you can take him to a safe enclosed space. Most people start with the bathtub but you can use childrens sand pits or ball pits or puppy playpens depending on the design. He may very well be more relaxed there as he is in explore-mode and not thinking he has to defend his territory.


----------



## Viviana (Mar 9, 2020)

Thank you so much, i'll definitely try to put him in the bathtub and interact with him more.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

How's the ham now? Can we have an update?


----------

